

Venture capital goes short-term - amrithk
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/05/technology/start-ups/05venture.html?_r=1

======
daveambrose
"Cisco was founded two weeks before a stock market crash. Oracle was founded
during the Reagan recession," Mr. Holland said. "In bad times, that's when the
best opportunities come up."

~~~
jhancock
most successes have a back story. Its my understanding that oracle's first
customer was the CIA. It doesn't matter if there is a recession if your client
is the government. It probably helps.

------
Jebdm
"'Big-ticket enterprise ideas that take $50 million to $100 million to get to
market are going to be few and far between,' said Dana Stalder, a general
partner at Matrix Partners."

Is it just me, or did they mislabel the section "Enterprise is Back"?

~~~
amrithk
I was puzzled by that heading as well.

